# Carroll County, MD: Looking for a group



## McTreble (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey,

I'm a 33 year old who is a 21 year veteran of the game (since the red box) and for many reasons, I'm moving on from my long running group. I live in Hampstead, and I'm reasonably sure that other people in this county play 4e DnD, I just can't seem to find any.

Ideally, I'd like to find a group of people near my age and laid back, just wanting to have fun and escape once or twice a month. I'd rather play Saturday nights, but Friday nights might work as well.

Let me know!

Wade


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, McTreble!  Do you know about the DC/MD/VA EN World Gameday?  Twice a year, we get together for a day of gaming and socializing and it's pretty much awesome.  The next gameday is on October 18th and people come from all over the east coast (CT, NY, MD, DC, VA, NC, and beyond!).

You can get info at The d20Blonde or head to the Gameday's private forum here at ENW to see what games people are running or post one of your own.  DC Gameday Discussion - EN World D&D / RPG News

Hope to see you there!!


----------



## McTreble (Sep 17, 2008)

bump


----------

